# Urgent help needed in KY



## pla725 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am begging for help for at least 15 domestic rabbits that were dumped
loose at our small dog rescue. We have managed to catch 15 rabbits with
a net and think there are still 4-5 loose rabbits on the property.
Unfortunately, we are not equipped, nor have rabbit knowledge, to care
for these poor rabbits. WE NEED HELP! Neighbors have been threatening
to trap, kill & eat them! and several have already been run over in the
road and killed by dogs. All these rabbits seem friendly enough and
would probably make good pets if given a chance. We are temporarily
keeping them in a chicken coop with our chickens to try and keep them
safe till they can find rescue. Please, Please, if anyone can help find
these rabbits a safe place to go, please contact us immediately, as we
can not keep them here! We are located in S. Central KY. Please contact
us at: [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 6, 2008)

This is so sad. 

Can you give a slight description of some of the buns? That might help them to get adopted. From here as well, people like to read the descripts of the buns that are available.

(I wish the best for these and all buns in crisis right now.)


----------



## pla725 (Oct 6, 2008)

I cross posted this from another site. I would contact the rescue. Their email is at the bottom of the message.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2008)

I reccomend they use live traps to catch the loose ones. I'm too far to help, but I hope they get some adopters!


----------

